# 100% payout Mosquito 4/28 !!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The first stop of the 2007 season for the Northern Open Anglers Association begins this Saturday from the State Park of Mosquito Reservoir.

A CAPPED full field of 60 teams was registered by mid March in hopes of one of the 12 checks offered at this 100&#37; return payout the very day anglers fish.

This season the NOAA series is offering a bid to the Skeeter Weekend Warrior Championship in 2008 for the 8 top individual anglers from the series, sanctioned by BassFanArmy.com 

In addition to providing a $25,000 first place FREE entry championship, Skeeter Reel money offerings for a win in any NOAA event could return as much as $3000 on top of the $5000 for a first place full field win...and...if the Skeeter rig was purchased at Vic's Sports Center you could be eligible for another $500 bonus- that's a $8500 first place total on just 60 teams!

This one is full but we'd love to have any spectators check out our show and this group of Ohio's best bass anglers weighing-in starting at 3pm sharp.

Five more NOAA events remain and are OPEN to THE FIRST 60 fully paid teams for each event. Next stop is West Branch on May 12th.

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ready to Rock -N- ROLL :B 6,000 duckets on the line. See ya all there

Mark


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

At what time is this event starting? Thanks


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Starts at 6:30 if I'm not mistaken  We're ready to Rock also!!! Just praying to stay healthy, so as not to miss another one of the "Nipster's" great tourneys!  WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

That's what Im talkn' about!!!

First boat will be called at 6:30AM- ALL teams must be registered with boats in the water no later than 10 minutes before start time.

Please be prepared to float in the AM in *FRONT of the breakwalls *per the permit and now verbal request of the park Officials.

1-30 flight #1 is due back by 3:00pm

31-60 flight #2 is due back by 3:20pm

We ordered up some lightning tornadoes and hail for this one...but I think we may get a PERRRRRFECT day instead- for fishn'...and runnin' the show!

The bite (from scandalous reporters ) is FANTASTIC this week and low numbers of anglers prefishn thus far.

I'm goin' with 13.78 for the win - 9.85 for the 10th place check.

Get'em-
Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love the high predictions

I could not be more ready to get em'!!!


----------



## BoatboyDusie (Jun 25, 2005)

I predict 12.45 winning weight big bass 4.35 thats my prediction from the way its currently fishing.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A team just dropped out of this event due to having to work tomorrow. 

Wait lists ARE NOT developed for NOAA events. 

Therefore, per rule #4 a lottery draw will be conducted tomorrow AM at the ramp for anyone there and ready for this ONE SPOT. 

Flat tires,bad bearings, sleeping in also could result in more????

Anyone interested...please don't call,...just show up, get 'em wet and checkin with me for your lottery number, to be ready just in case. $200 for the event- $35 per person membership if not already a member.

No fightn' over this one spot either!!! 

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*$5310 First - $2006 Second - $1180 Third - $1003 Fourth* ...and down to tenth on just 59 teams!!!! Great day! Great fishn' but didn't meet my predictions! over 2lb average on top 7 teams!

First here on OGF!!!! More on dobass after much sleeping sometime midweek- photosite updated tonight!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

It's true, Rory runs a great tournament!!! By far the most organized, smoothest running event I've been in. Applause to you and your team! The name fools everybody Nip, but you asked the pronounciation that few ever do, Pruehs = Preez , obviously not how it's spelled. Thanks


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

much appreciated!!!...

I'm sure I will continue to ask the pronounciation each and every event and continue to slaughter it ...just please don't call me "Maury Franks" 

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/07NOAA/MOSQ1/42807.html

ENJOY~

nip


----------

